# Maui/Kaanapali getting another timeshare [Hyatt] [merged]



## clsmit

The owner of the Hyatt Ka'anapali (Host) announced yesterday that they will be building a 131-unit Hyatt timeshare on their property. It will be interesting to see if they are 2BR units like we've been told are the constraint for WKORVNN or if they are able to have split units. More timeshares to be taxed!


----------



## PamMo

That's going to make Hyatt owners VERY happy! They've been waiting on that for quite awhile.


----------



## wilma

We have been hearing this for years.....is it finally true??


----------



## PamMo

Hyatt and Host officially announced the new project. There will be 19 one-bedroom, 100 two-bedroom, and 12 three-bedroom units. Here's the story from Maui News:

A beachfront parking lot at the Hyatt Regency Maui Resort & Spa will be home to a new $40 million time-share project. A joint venture between Hyatt Hotels Corp. and Host Hotels & Resorts Inc. will build and operate Hawaii's first Hyatt Residence Club at the Kaanapali site, the companies announced Tuesday. Host Hotels, which describes itself as a "premier lodging real estate company," owns the Hyatt Regency Maui and The Fairmont Kea Lani in Wailea. The 131-unit property is expected to open in 2014 with 19 one-bedroom units, 100 two-bedroom units and a dozen three-bedroom units.    Features at the new property will include an 8,000square-foot open-air lobby, a 75-seat casual dining restaurant, a pool with a multilevel pool deck and pool bar, and a fitness center. In a separate joint venture, Hyatt is completing the Andaz Maui at Wailea Resort & Spa on the site of the former Renaissance Wailea Beach Resort. The property, which will be Hawaii's first Andaz-branded resort, is expected to open next summer with 297 guest rooms and suites.


----------



## clsmit

Thanks Pam! Interesting that they have different unit sizes. There goes the "requirement" that WKORVN-N be all 2BR. My sister owns Hyatt -- perhaps we'll get to check it out when it opens.


----------



## taffy19

*The Maui Ocean Club will have a "Residence Club" resort neighbor*

I don't know when Hyatt will start building the 131-unit "Residence Club" resort next to the Marriott Lahaina tower but it is expected to open in 2014. Hyatt will have to start construction soon. Here is the link to a very recent story.

I was hoping that the original approved plans would stay the same as that will not impact the view too much for most of the ocean view units on the side of our building but they are planning to build 10 more units now than was mentioned in Kal's website and a multi-level pooldeck and a 75-seat casual dining restaurant that wasn't mentioned before so plans must have changed.

Time will tell and there will be noise during the construction but their outlook must be optimistic or they wouldn't start such a big project.


----------



## Westin5Star

WOW- When I bought my timeshares 5 years ago, I really wanted to buy Hyatt or Four Seasons as I feel they generally have nicer properties with better service than Marriott, Starwood, or Hilton.  The ultimate deciding factor for me was the locations of the Starwood properties.  Specifically WKORV, HRA, WLR, WPORV, and WSJ.  Looking back, I believe that we made the right decision as we have learned to deal with the service issues and really enjoyed our time at our TSs.  

Congratulations to Hyatt owners as you now have a great addition!


----------



## RichardL

*Great news*

It shows action not words. I applaud Hyatt and only wish Marriott would show such action.


----------



## Carmel85

*Hyatt Maui  100% Offical at last*

CHICAGO, IL (November 22, 2012) — Hyatt Hotels Corporation (NYSE: H) has announced that an affiliate of the company has formed a joint venture with an affiliate of Host Hotels & Resorts, Inc. to develop and operate a 131-unit Hyatt Residence Club resort in Maui, Hawaii on Ka’anapali Beach. A Hyatt affiliate will invest approximately $40 million in the vacation ownership property. Expected to open in 2014, Hyatt Ka’anapali Beach, a Hyatt Residence Club will be the first Hyatt Residence Club property in Hawaii, and will join 15 other Hyatt Residence Clubs throughout the United States and Puerto Rico.

“The development of Hyatt Ka’anapali Beach, a Hyatt Residence Club presents a remarkable opportunity to expand the Hyatt Residence Club system to include one of the most desirable vacation ownership destinations,” said John Burlingame, global head of residential development for Hyatt Hotels & Resorts. “Ka’anapali Beach is one of Hawaii’s most beautiful areas, and we believe that Hyatt Ka’anapali Beach, a Hyatt Residence Club will be a highly sought after addition to the Hyatt Residence Club system. Host Hotels and Resorts is a best-in-class owner, and we look forward to building upon our already long term relationship with the company.”

Located along Maui’s western shore on Ka’anapali Beach, Hyatt Ka’anapali Beach, a Hyatt Residence Club will offer 131 units, including 19 one-bedroom units, 100 two-bedroom units, and 12 three-bedroom units. Additional features will include an 8,000 sq ft (743 sq m) open-air lobby, a retail store, a 75-seat casual dining restaurant, a pool with a pool bar and a multi-level pool deck, and a 3,300 sq ft (306 sq m) fitness center. Hyatt Ka’anapali Beach, a Hyatt Residence Club will be located near Hyatt Regency Maui, an 806-room destination resort surrounded by 40 acres of beachfront landscape.

Hyatt Residence Club provides vacation ownership opportunities in regionally inspired residential-style properties. Hyatt Residence Club members are automatically entitled to all the privileges of membership in the Hyatt Gold Passport® frequent guest program, as well as access to the Interval International network of more than 2,600 resorts worldwide; Gold Passport points earned at Hyatt Residence Club properties are also accepted at all Hyatt-branded hotels worldwide. Additionally, members of the Hyatt Residence Club can convert their ownership to points and stay at any location in the Hyatt Residence Club system, all offering the world-class, authentic hospitality for which Hyatt is known.

Hyatt Residence Club properties include:

Hyatt Pinon Pointe – Sedona, Ariz.
Highlands Inn – Carmel, Calif.
Northstar Lodge – Truckee, Calif.
Hyatt Grand Aspen – Aspen, Colo.
Hyatt Mountain Lodge – Avon, Colo.
Residences at Park Hyatt Beaver Creek – Avon, Colo.
Hyatt Main Street Station – Breckenridge, Colo.
Hyatt Siesta Key Beach – Siesta Key, Fla.
Hyatt Coconut Plantation – Bonita Springs, Fla.
Hyatt Beach House – Key West, Fla.
Hyatt Sunset Harbor – Key West, Fla.
Hyatt Windward Pointe – Key West, Fla.
Hyatt High Sierra Lodge – Incline Village, Nev.
Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar – Dorado, Puerto Rico
Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch – San Antonio, Tex.


Time to buy another week now.   Now we all can go to maui. 

 Im sure when Hyatt Maui opens they will cost 60k+ so im looking to buy on the resale market today.


----------



## taffy19

*Maui Ocean Club new neighbor*

It finally is true that the Hyatt is going to build a Residence Club next to the Lahaina tower.

I found the ground breaking ceremony picture on Facebook so it is reality that construction has started. The Hyatt Residence Club should open in December 2014 according to the story I read yesterday.

I am trying to find out if the construction plans have changed because they are different from what Kal posted in his website some time ago. They are going to build more units and other amenities too.

I hope for all of us that we will keep our view because the old plan kept most of the ocean views for the units on the side of the building.

I will get more information tomorrow. I asked the Marriott sales office about the noise but they haven't heard anything officially yet.


----------



## MaryH

Stayed at the Hyatt Maui hotel a few years back with access to the Regency Club.  I liked the Kauai Hyatt better but a good location and option for Hyatt in Hawaii.


----------



## Carmel85

iconnections said:


> It finally is true that the Hyatt is going to build a Residence Club next to the Lahaina tower.
> 
> I found the ground breaking ceremony picture on Facebook so it is reality that construction has started. The Hyatt Residence Club should open in December 2014 according to the story I read yesterday.
> 
> I am trying to find out if the construction plans have changed because they are different from what Kal posted in his website some time ago. They are going to build more units and other amenities too.
> 
> I hope for all of us that we will keep our view because the old plan kept most of the ocean views for the units on the side of the building.
> 
> I will get more information tomorrow. I asked the Marriott sales office about the noise but they haven't heard anything officially yet.




When a developer gets a approval which Hyatt/Host did about 3+ years back  Kal's website had the correct info but a developer can change rooms, 3 bedroom to 2 bedroom etc etc.   So I believe the over all floor plan or building envelope has not change just different room configuration.  Same Sq footage just room configuration.  This is very easy to get approved at any city even in Hawaii.

This new hyatt Maui will be 100% timeshare NOT fractional.


I would  suggest to buy as many resale hyatt now if you can get you hand on 1880+ point weeks or higher.

Remember only Hyatt High Sierra Lodge HOA (tahoe) is run by the owners and they are doing a absolute GREAT job I may say, keep fees low, small default less then 1% (average in the timeshare industry is 13-15%) and resort over the top, plus you can of course trade for Hawaii in 2014 what a special place.  


1 week at the Marriott Ocean Club then 1 week at Hyatt Maui and then maybe another week at the Westin Maui sounds like a Perfect Hawaii too me.

I can not wait to go!!!!


----------



## LisaRex

Carmel85 said:


> When a developer gets a approval which Hyatt/Host did about 3+ years back  Kal's website had the correct info but a developer can change rooms, 3 bedroom to 2 bedroom etc etc.   So I believe the over all floor plan or building envelope has not change just different room configuration.  Same Sq footage just room configuration.  This is very easy to get approved at any city even in Hawaii.



I believe clsmit was referencing a discussion we had that the county of Maui was requiring the final phase of WKORV to be built a certain way.  However, my recollection was that the mandate was for dedicated 2 and 3-bedroom units vs. lockoffs.  I believe it was either a taxation issue (hotel v. condo designation) or a green issue, but I can't find the discussion via search. 

Lockoffs offer a lot more flexibility, of course, so that might be a bone of contention for new owners, be they at Hyatt or Starwood. 

In any event, I don't see anything in the report that indicates that Hyatt is going to offer lockoffs.


----------



## slum808

Part of the issue our local governments have been having with TS development is how to assess the impact of a lock-off. A developer will often state xx 2-bedroom units. If all of those units become lock-offs this will greatly affect things like vehicular traffic and sewer demand.


----------



## Quadmaniac

slum808 said:


> Part of the issue our local governments have been having with TS development is how to assess the impact of a lock-off. A developer will often state xx 2-bedroom units. If all of those units become lock-offs this will greatly affect things like vehicular traffic and sewer demand.



How would it change the vehicular traffic and sewer demand when the capacity remains the same with the unit regardless if it is a lock off or not ? If you have 8 people in a 2 br - they would still have two cars, whether it is from the same group or not.


----------



## Henry M.

I see your point, but you could also argue that people don't always travel in such large groups. If all the weeks I own couldn't be locked off, sometimes it would be just my wife and I in a 2BR unit. Space would be wasted, but there would be fewer cars and less use of the utilities. Now we go twice or stay longer, because we can lock off the unit.

If you have a building with 2BR units, many may be used by just 2 or 4 people. If you had double the number of 1 BR units because of the lock-off, groups may still on average have the same number of people. That is, the same 2-4 people would go into each 1 BR instead of using the 2BR.  Thus, you end up with a lot more people around. You utilize space better, but there is also an increased use of other services.

As an owner, I love the flexibility of a lock-off. I am also paying taxes at a rate much higher than other types of property, so I think locals should have less of a beef with me. However, I've run into locals hiking and many really don't like timeshares in particular. They talk of the Westin Villas Ghetto on Maui, and how timesharers are cheap and don't spend as much in the local economy as other kinds of tourists that stay at hotels and only come for a short time. Timesharers use more services and leave less money behind. Many repeat visitors no longer do all the tourist activities and tend to eat out less.

I'm not saying locals are right, but they also have some valid points. It all gets lost in the politics, though, and there is no good way to have a discussion to solve all the issues. There is a lot of the US vs. THEM mentality.


----------



## Quadmaniac

That may be so, but the facility is designed with the maximum capacity in mind - whether they are lock offs or not they still have to plan for say 100 2Br with 8 people capacity and the facilities have the reflect the ability to handle hypothetically 800 people. Are the chances that greater that they will reach peak capacity or closer to it more frequently with lock offs ? Probably but it doesn't change what they have planned for in terms of volume of people that it can handle or potentially need to accommodate in infrastructure from parking stalls to staff to serve all these guests.


----------



## PamMo

emuyshondt said:


> ?..However, I've run into locals hiking and many really don't like timeshares in particular. They talk of the Westin Villas Ghetto on Maui, and how timesharers are cheap and don't spend as much in the local economy as other kinds of tourists that stay at hotels and only come for a short time. Timesharers use more services and leave less money behind. Many repeat visitors no longer do all the tourist activities and tend to eat out less.
> 
> I'm not saying locals are right, but they also have some valid points. It all gets lost in the politics, though, and there is no good way to have a discussion to solve all the issues. There is a lot of the US vs. THEM mentality.



How sad, and uninformed (not you, emuyshondt). Timeshare owners have an investment in their resorts, and have continued to make the expensive trip to the islands during the recession, while those "other kinds of tourists" bailed on Hawaii. Hotel occupancy in the islands was 54%, while timeshare occupancy was 91% at the heart of the recession in 2009. Owners certainly spend money while on vacation, AND pay exorbitantly high annual property taxes on their timeshares (for example: Maui homeowners pay $5.75 per thousand valuation vs the timeshare rate of $15.50 per thousand). To be fair, I don't think locals can blame timeshares for their infrastructure/economic woes.


----------



## tahoeJoe

PamMo said:


> ......AND pay exorbitantly high annual property taxes on their timeshares (for example: Maui homeowners pay $5.75 per thousand valuation vs the timeshare rate of $15.50 per thousand). To be fair, I don't think locals can blame timeshares for their infrastructure/economic woes.



Yes, TS owners pay high property tax they also pay Hawaii GE tax (whatever that is) AND they pay transit occupancy tax (TOT) like hotel guests. The difference is hotel guests DON'T pay property tax or GE tax. So, if anything TS owners are more of a help to the locals than hotel guests. 

Since most TS have kitchens, the comment was probably from an annoyed waiter at a poorly performimg restaurant.


----------



## jbercu

Here is some more information about Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach.

Highlights from the article:

1) 131 units ( 12 three Bedroom, 100 Two Bedroom, 19 One Bedroom) as reported on earlier post.

2) More than 95 percent of the units will have direct unobstructed view of Kaanapali Beach.

3) 252 square feet Lanais. (“Extreme Lanais”)

4) Price $40000 up to low $100,000s.

5) Sales will kick off fourth quarter 2013 at a sales gallery in the Hyatt Regency Hotel.

Full article including artist rendering of the resort can be found at http://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/magazine/vir/virna2013aprjun/virna2013aprjun/index.html

On page 36 – 37.


----------



## MOXJO7282

jbercu said:


> Here is some more information about Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach.
> 
> Highlights from the article:
> 
> 1) 131 units ( 12 three Bedroom, 100 Two Bedroom, 19 One Bedroom) as reported on earlier post.
> 
> 2) More than 95 percent of the units will have direct unobstructed view of Kaanapali Beach.
> 
> 3) 252 square feet Lanais. (“Extreme Lanais”)
> 
> 4) Price $40000 up to low $100,000s.
> 
> 5) Sales will kick off fourth quarter 2013 at a sales gallery in the Hyatt Regency Hotel.
> 
> Full article including artist rendering of the resort can be found at http://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/magazine/vir/virna2013aprjun/virna2013aprjun/index.html
> 
> On page 36 – 37.


Wow those extreme lanais look incredible.  Hyatt is a premium product so I'm sure these will be amazing but only affordable to the very wealthy I would think.


----------



## klpca

We have a different timeshare that has a lanai with just over 200 square feet and it makes the whole unit feel spacious. It would be heaven to have a huge lanai with an oceanfront view! Those units sound fabulous.


----------

